# Funiculi, Funicula



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoy funicular railways and last Fall I had the chance to ride the one at the Horseshoe Curve near Altoona, Pennsylvania. Since MLS now has new software, I'm finally taking the opportunity to post a picture of it. The funicular coaches looked great decked out in traditional PRR livery.

This funicular adds to my list of those ridden which include ones in Paris, France; Lisbon, Portugal; Capri, Italy; Niagara Falls, Canada; and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

I have read that the Hogwarts Express at Universal Orlando is technically a funicular so I will count that too.

Incidentally, the Funicula, Funicula song is about the one at Mount Vesuvius. I visited there too but apparently the funicular railway is long gone.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a nice looking one. I have ridden several including one in southwest England that is run by water and one in Norway (I think) that goes through a tunnel and and has a fairly sharp turn in the middle.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for taking a moment to post. This upgrade is really nice for catching up on things I would have posted sometime ago


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Placitas and Robert, thanks for your comments. Visiting the Horseshoe Curve was on my bucket list and riding the funicular was an unexpected bonus. Above is one of the pictures I snapped while there. Chatting with the railfans I met topside was also fun and I urged them to visit the Strasburg Railroad and the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania which is a couple of hours east of Altoona. All are world-class attractions.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't gone searching on line yet. Are schedules posted somewhere for best viewing at the Curve. It is a destination on my list.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Do most rail fans realise that these were very often run through gravity and a water tank under neath the car body. They emptied the lower car and loaded the upper one. All that was needed was a reliable braking system. I once observed this operation in Genoa as a teen ager. Then I designed and built a working one for a film set In 1979. I will try to find the photos of it and post it it was built to 50 cm gauge with Décauville track.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

D-B, that sounds like a great way to operate a funicular. I would enjoy seeing the photos.

I was at the Morris Arboretum near Philadelphia a few years ago and saw what I think is a simulated version using Egg Liner cars. You have to give them credit for their ingenuity.


----------

